# Leasing a registered doe to a 4-H'er



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a girl that wants to lease a few does from us to show in 4-H. The does will remain in my care so I'm fine with it. The does are registered do I need to fill out anything that says she has our permission to show them. Or will the 4-H clubs not care? 

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am leasing one of my 4-H leaders goats(reg. goat)... she put together a 'contract' that she, my mom, and I all had t sign.... there is a 4-H one that she gave us as my sisters goat isn't in her name so she had to 'lease' her from my parents.... I would look it up online....


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Typically 4-H doesn't care who the animal belongs to, but I would call and check because it does vary depending on location. If she were going to take them to shows I would have contract staying that the animals be brought back in the condition they were taken, what happens if something does happen to one ECT.,


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll google and see if i can find a lease agreement somewhere. She is only wanting to show at her county fair. If she wants to show at an open show it'd be under our name since we would have to take her anyways. She has no way of transporting any animals. She's a city girl that would love to live in the country.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry is she in my county? I really hope not because I think she already needed to have paperwork in saying she is showing. In my county you do not have to have an agreement but on the 4-H paperwork it does ask where the animal will be housed if not at your house. Then it asks why it is being housed someplace different. I do not think there have ever been any problems though.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes she's in your county and she enrolled the doe when she enrolled and weighted in her 2 wethers she's also showing. She said they live here. She's been leasing a llama for a few years so she knows how to label it saying they live elsewhere. So she's good to go then?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes she should be all set them. It is the easiest piece of paperwork. No real forms to fill out besides just stating where it is living and why. If they try to give her any problems I will talk to them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

See in KY it's different, every animal has to be in the 4-Her's name 'solely' or doesnt' count as a 4-H project. You can show in the open shows though. This is what made us so upset when we first started because we wanted to do a joint name have all the kids on the paperwork and have 'one' membership with IBGA, but nope had to be in each childs name individually...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Candice I think that is crazy. We don't actually show by paperwork. None of my goats are registered.You just either have to have tattoo's or a 4-H ear tag and you are good to go.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We show most animals with scrapie tag numbers here in North Carolina. On does they will use tattoos if they aren't tagged.


----------

